# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  موقع الدفاع المدني يفوز بجائزة الإبداع التصميمي لعام 2011

## دموع الغصون

*موقع الدفاع المدني يفوز بجائزة الإبداع التصميمي لعام  2011* 


 فاز موقع الدفاع المدني الإلكتروني بجائزة الإبداع  التصميمي عن فئة المؤسسات الأمنية والعسكرية لعام 2011 م في مسابقة درع الحكومة  الإلكترونية للمؤسسات الحكومية العربية والتي تنظمها المنظمة العربية للتنمية  الإدارية وهي إحدى منظمات جامعة الدول العربية التي تعنى بموضوعات التنمية الإدارية  على المستوى الحكومي العربي .
وسيستلم الجائزة باسم المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني  عدد من ضباط الجهاز ضمن الاحتفالية التي ستقيمها المنظمة لهذه الغاية في شرم  الشيخ.
يشار الى إن موقع الدفاع المدني الالكتروني كان قد  حصل أيضا على جائزة أفضل موقع استراتيجي حكومي عربي لعام 2009م وجائزة أفضل موقع  الالكتروني أردني لعام 2008م.
وجائزة الإبداع التفاعلي عن فئة المؤسسات الأمنية  والعسكرية لعام 2009 والجائزة الأولى عن فئة المؤسسات الحكومية بالمنطقة العربية  لعام 2010 م

----------


## Sc®ipt

انا شخصيا ارى انه موقع ضعيف جدا من ناحية تصميم و يفتقر الى التقنيات الحديثة التي تساعد الزوار على استخدام الموقع و تصفحه مثل تقنية Ajax و JQuery و ايضا استخدام الموقع لهيدر فلاشي يساعد على بطئ التصفح

عموما اشكرك على الخبر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا دخلت عليه موقع حلو مبروك الهم

----------


## rand yanal

*مبارررررررررك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك  :Smile: 

يسلمو دموغ الغصون على الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

سكربت & طوق & رند & العقيق 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور الجميل 
بس انا بتصور عندهم معايير غير عنا كمتصفحين أو مستخدمين لنقيمم الموقع 
انجاز كبير لجهاز من اجهزتنا العسكرية ومراكز كبيره ماخدها بالمقابل لسا في مؤسسات حكومية وبتمثل الدولة واقدم من جهاز الدفاع المدني ولسا موقعهم قيد الانشاء 
ففينا نحكي هو انجاز كبير وبنطمح انه يوصل لمراكز أكبر وجوائز على مستوى عالمي 
ودي وشذى وردي لكم

----------

